# My dog won't listen to me anymore!



## GinaB (11 June 2013)

Quick background - 2 year old lab x rottie. Got her last July (so nearly 3 now) was handed into rescue as guy moving to England couldn't take her, he saved her from someone who abused her.
She has fear aggression, but only ever shown it at vet.
She used to be well behaved and do what I tell her, but recently she's becoming really bold! Won't come back when called, chasing cat (becomes fixated on him, hard to get her. attention) and generally being a naught girl!
I try to be firm with her and I do praise her when she's good (not food orientated so don't give treats). I don't think it helps I live on OHs parents land and they let her away with murder! I'll tell her off and OHs dad is all oh don't tell her off and cuddles her! *head, desk* how can I get round these issues without causing an upset as OHs parents have been very kind to me. They own a Yorkie that is a spoilt little so and so that does nothing you say. He barks ALL the time and now Jess barks too!

I'm tearing my hair out.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 June 2013)

It's that age!!

Inconsistency won't help.

I would go back to basics and use a physical means to stop her bogging off and chasing the cat - so a long line when out and a light house line in the house. Once she is off and running you have no means to control her so a line will help with that.

Tell the outlaws that she is a big dog of German extraction  and letting her away with things will get either her or a small furry killed. Dogs are happier when they know the score. Shock them a bit.

She will become food orientated if she is hungry enough and you feed her by hand!


----------



## GinaB (11 June 2013)

I did think it was the terrible twos. Especially with having rottie in her! Sheis a very sweet dog though, wants everyone to love her lol 


I think the inconsistency is the real issue but OHs family are all 'oh but she's had a hard life!' Yes, she did in the past but not now!


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 June 2013)

Feeling sorry for dogs does not help them one little bit - Cesar Milan did a brilliant sketch where he plays a paramedic telling someone: 'You're hurt real bad and you're going to die...but it's OK...I feel SORRY for you!'

If you want me to go into the boring ins and outs of hand feeding I can 

My young one had lulled me into a false sense of security which I have been shaken out of now he is 2.5


----------



## Dotty123 (17 June 2013)

I'm very into treats when I'm training I use a lot. And one of my dogs who was a rescue case from the RSPCA who was taken away from his previous owners. When I train my dogs we thought this one was a bit thick and we made allowances for him because we thought he didn't understand, and we used to say he can't help being thick! so he was allowed to get away with a few things. 

But then I found a company who made their own dog treats and what a transformation! with these treats he isn't thick at all he can do everything that she can do and she is very clever, it was us being thick he was the one being clever as he was training us.


----------



## GinaB (18 June 2013)

Might try cheese for training, that's ok isn't it? I wouldn't say Jess is particularly intelligent bless her! But she's a very sweet dog!


----------



## JillA (18 June 2013)

If I could only teach one thing to my dogs it would be a "down". It interrups whatever they are doing and shifts their focus on to you, makes them much more attentive and respectful. Teach it so that she knows the word (use cheese, why not, to reinforce the correct response?) and then, importantly, ENFORCE it so that you are taking away her choice. If she doesn't go down when you tell her, go to her and ensure she does when you are next to her, however you find best with a dog with a history. The point is EVERY time you say "down" she must go down straight away - the more you enforce it the more likely it is that she will do it from a distance. 
Not only does it put you in control but it saves lives - imagine her racing towards a busy road. If you can drop her you will stop her.


----------

